# CUBE RA 0.8 CX: Hinterradnabe wird nach 2500km als "verschlissenen" deklariert



## bugiz (3. August 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Cross Race Pro 2020. Die Hinterradnabe hat seitliches Spiel, also habe ich das Hinterrad zum Shop geschickt, wo ich es gekauft habe. Die Rückmeldung war, die Aussage des Herstellers Cube wäre, dass es sich nicht um Gewährleistung handeln würde, das Probleme wäre auf Verschleiss zurück zu führen. 
Mir ist klar, dass es sich beim  CUBE RA 0.8 CX  Laufradsatz nicht um besonders hochwertige Ware handelt, dennoch ist eine Laufleistung von 2500km ja ein Witz. Sollen Vielfahrer mit 10000km/Jahr dann mehrmals die Hinterradnabe tauschen?

Bitte um Rückmeldung


----------



## -Robert- (3. August 2020)

bugiz schrieb:


> Bitte um Rückmeldung



Bitte um Info.

Rechnungsdatum ist? Über Gewährleistung könnte man die ersten sechs Monate sicher was durchdrücken. Danach schwieriger. Auf Garantie - du wirst Pech haben.

Ist aber wohl nen Konuslager - seitliches Spiel könnte sich durch Nachstellen wenn die Lager nicht schon komplett platt sind beheben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugiz (3. August 2020)

Danke für die Antwort, hätte ich natürlich dazu schreiben sollen. Rad wurde letzten November gekauft.
Mir sind die Unterschiede zwischen gewährleistung und garantie ebenfalls bekannt. Du spielst aufgrund der 6 Monate ja auf die dann greifende Beweislastumkehr an, ist ja auch grundsätzlich richtig. Allerdings habe ich bisher auch noch nie erlebt, dass ein Händler darauf bestehen würde und mit "ist älter als 6 Monate" argumentiert, da man normalwerweise immer dem Kunden entgegenkommt.

Das Problematische hier ist ja, dass behauptet wird, es handele sich um Verschleiss. Wenn so argumentiert wird, ist der Shop auf jeden Fall nicht weiter zu empfehlen.

Was die Sache auch nicht einfacher macht ist die Tatsache, dass der Shop sich hinter der Aussage des Herstellers versteckt. Mein Vertragspartner ist der Shop, nicht Cube.

Trotzdem würde mich natürlich interessieren, was CUbe dazu sagt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2020)

Laut meinen Recherchen handelt es sich um Konuslager. Die gehören von Zeit zu Zeit eingestellt und gefettet. Wichtig ist, dass man das schon vor dem ersten Gebrauch macht, da sie werksseitig meist zu stramm und nur mit geringer Schmierstoffvorlage ausgeliefert werden. Und auch später ist eine fortwährende Wartung unumgänglich. Wenn du diese Lager 2,5k km ohne Wartung gefahren bist, musst du dich nicht wundern. Was jetzt der Shop mit deiner mangelnden Wartung zu tun hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Ob sich mittlerweile tatsächlich Verschleiß eingestellt hat ebenfalls nicht. Und ob der Shop sich überhaupt die Mühe gemacht hat, den Lagerzustand zu überprüfen, auch nicht.
Du solltest die Lager demontieren, frisch fetten und neu einstellen. Mit etwas Glück ist weiter nichts passiert. Mit weniger Glück sind sie platt. Kugeln und Achskonen kann man wechseln, die Laufbahn in der Nabe nicht. Wenn sie defekt ist, merkt man das am Lauf, sie rastet dann.
Wenn man Ruhe haben will, baut man auf Industrielager um. Andererseits hält meine teilkonusgelagerte MTB Nabe auch schon seit 13k km bei knapp halbjährlicher Wartung. Das heisst etwa alle 4-5 Monate warten. Ist halt Arbeit.


----------



## beuze1 (4. August 2020)

bugiz schrieb:


> dennoch ist eine Laufleistung von 2500km ja ein Witz.



Mach dir mal den Spaß und überfliege bei nächster Gelegenheit 3–4 sogenannte Dauertests in diversen Bikeheftchen. ( ja nicht Kaufen, nur Werbung )
Was da selbst an hochwertigen Bikes nach 500-1500 km schon alles Schrott ist, ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2020)

Andererseits weißt du nicht was die Honks alles mit dem Material anstellen. Nur weil einer 10k € in ein Bike investiert, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass er damit auch umgehen kann. 
Aber egal. Hilft dem TE jetzt auch nicht weiter.


----------



## bugiz (4. August 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass man das schon vor dem ersten Gebrauch macht, da sie werksseitig meist zu stramm und nur mit geringer Schmierstoffvorlage ausgeliefert werden. Und auch später ist eine fortwährende Wartung unumgänglich. Wenn du diese Lager 2,5k km ohne Wartung gefahren bist, musst du dich nicht wundern.



Eigentlich sollte man als Kunde ein Rad erwarten können, bei dem man nicht direkt nach Kauf selber Hand anlegen muss. Aber scheinbar erwarte ich da zu viel. Eigentlich mache ich schon das Meiste am Rad selber, aber die Thematik mit den Konuslagern war mir neu. Bei Naben mit Industrielagern hat man diese Probleme ja nicht.

Wenn man nicht von jeder Thematik eine Ahnung hat, ist man scheibar der Dumme. Ich hatte bisher keine Ahnung, dass man Naben warten muss. Man kauf ein Rad online, weitere Infos dazu gibt es nicht (bgl. Wartungsintervallen etc.) Dann geht was kaputt, und man schiebt es auf Verschleiss. Scheinbar dumm gelaufen.


----------



## -Robert- (5. August 2020)

Stimmt auch alles. Ob Konuslager oder "Industrielager" - das Rad sollte die 2500km grundsätzlich abkönnen ohne dass man an den Naben rumspielt.

Man KANN als Kunde sicher mangelhafte Qualität durch proaktive Maßnahmen teilweise auffangen - das sollte aber keine Entschuldigung sein.

Eine ordentliche Konusnabe, z.B. ne bessere Shimano, würde auch ohne Wartung die 2500km mehrmals schaffen. Vom Benutzer eines Komplettrades kann man aber auch bei günstigem Preis diese Kenntnis nicht voraussetzen.

Die Beiträge "selber schuld" gibt's dann von selbsternannten Kennern der Materie kostenlos. Je dümmer und ahnungsloser man den anderen aussehen lässt, desto höher wird der selbst wahrgenommene eigene Status.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Stimmt auch alles. Ob Konuslager oder "Industrielager" - das Rad sollte die 2500km grundsätzlich abkönnen ohne dass man an den Naben rumspielt.


Das ist korrekt und war früher auch der Fall. Gute Konuslager an Rennrädern liefen locker mal 80-100k km. Nur, warten hat man die auch müssen.



-Robert- schrieb:


> Man KANN als Kunde sicher mangelhafte Qualität durch proaktive Maßnahmen teilweise auffangen - das sollte aber keine Entschuldigung sein.


Ganz sicher nicht, nur kümmert das Industrie und Handel im Grunde einen Dreck. Andererseits kann man nicht behaupten, dass die Qualität durch die Bank schlechter geworden wäre.



-Robert- schrieb:


> Eine ordentliche Konusnabe, z.B. ne bessere Shimano, würde auch ohne Wartung die 2500km mehrmals schaffen.


Das grundsätzliche Problem habe ich weiter oben bereits beschrieben. Die Shimano Naben werden maschinell oft recht straff eingestellt und am Fett gespart. Warum steht unten im link. Was andere Hersteller machen, kann ich nicht sagen.
Der Nutzer sollte zumindest in der BA des Rades auf den Wartungsbedarf hingewiesen werden. Die Wartungsanleitung findet man bei Shimano in den TechDocs.



-Robert- schrieb:


> Die Beiträge "selber schuld" gibt's dann von selbsternannten Kennern der Materie kostenlos. Je dümmer und ahnungsloser man den anderen aussehen lässt, desto höher wird der selbst wahrgenommene eigene Status.


Hab ich jetzt hier nichts von gelesen.

Wer sich schlau machen will...






						Konuslager - was soll der Mist eigendlich noch ?
					

Hi !  Nachdem ich meine Räder nun auf Vordermann habe, extra hochwertige Teile verbaut habe um nicht ständig neu kaufen und reparieren zu müssen, repariere jetzt irgendwie ständig Räder von anderen Leuten und ärgere mich trotzdem über minderwertigen Kram wie krachende Nexus Nabenschaltungen...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Post #8

...und weitere.


----------



## StBe (17. August 2020)

Hallo,

habe das Problem mit dem Laufradsatz an meinem Nuroad Pro FE am Vorderrad nach ca. 3000km Laufleistung und nach einem Jahr nach Kauf. Habe aber einen Nabendynamo (Leider irgendein Taiwan Produkt zu dem ich bisher auch keine Informationen im Internet gefunden habe um zu sehen wie man den auseinander nehmen kann und was da überhaupt verbaut ist). Es klingt auf jeden Fall als wären die Lager durch. Die Schwingungen beim Drehen gehen auch mittlerweile in den Lenker und den Rahmen über. Axiales Lagerspiel kann ich nicht feststellen und eine so starke Polfühligkeit in dem Maße schließe ich mal aus, da es beim Kauf auch keine Probleme hatte.
Befinde mich gerade in Kontakt mit meinem Händler um zu sehen was mit Gewährleistung und Kulanz Cube geht. 

Beim 6 Jahre alten und nie gewarteten Shimano-Nabendynamo meiner Freundin gibt es bisher jedenfalls keine Probleme hinsichtlich Lagerverschleiß o.ä.


----------



## StBe (17. August 2020)

Mein Händler bringt auch die Argumentation, dass die Lager eben Verschleißteile sind auf die keine Gewährleistung zutrifft. An Cube will er sich auch nicht wenden mit dem Anliegen, da diese ja auch explizit die Gewährleistung auf diese Teile ausschließen.
Dass anscheinend einfach qualitativ minderwertige Bauteile verwendet, die vor einer doch anzunehmenden Lebensdauer den Geist aufgeben interessiert einfach nicht und Cube kommt somit auch noch durch, wenn kein Händler was machen möchte.
So steigert man die Kundenzufriedenheit bei dem Händler und dem Hersteller enorm. Also einfach kein Cube und kein Lucky-bike.de mehr in Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugiz (18. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Tut mir leid für dich, dass du ähnlichen  Ärger hast. Cube hat im übrigen für die Gewährleistung nicht aufzukommen, dein Vertragspartner ist Lucky-Bike. Wenn der Händler allerdings die Gewährleistung ablehnt, steht man als Kunde leider dumm da. Mir ist ja auch klar, dass bei den Rädern, die ein gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis haben, irgendwo gespart werden muss. Dass allerdings so argumentiert wird, dass Bauteile so midnerwertig seind, dass sie keine 3000km aushalten, ist wirklich enttäuschend.

PS. Befinden wie uns hier nicht in einem Forum, dass durch Cube betreut werden sollte?


----------



## StBe (19. August 2020)

Ich weiß, dass Lucky Bike mein Händler ist und für die Gewährleistungsansprüche der Ansprechpartner ist.

Der Service Mitarbeiter von Lucky Bike hat sich auf folgende FAQ von Cube bezogen 









						Was sind Verschleißteile bzw. wie lange habe ich darauf Gewährleistung?
					





					www.cube.eu
				




Damit hätte man auf Lager keine Gewährleistungsansprüche. Mit sowas erteilt Cube ja den Händlern und sich selbst die Absolution. Falls Lager nach 100km durch sind ists halt normaler Verschleiß und der Fahrer hätte es ja warten müssen...

Zu meiner Anfrage zu technischer Dokumentation zum Dynamo möchte sich auch weder Lucky Bike noch Cube bisher äußern.


----------



## talybont (31. Dezember 2020)

Die Konuslager sind ab Werk zu stramm eingestellt! War bei mir auch so.
Was aber die größere Frechheit ist: Fett und Dichtungen sind nicht kompatibel! Die O-Ringe an der VR Nabe haben sich beide geweitet und lassen sich nicht mehr montieren! Hier hätte man dringend auf hochwertigere O-Ringe setzen müssen, die das Fett auch aushalten. So werden die Lager auf jeden Fall nicht alt! Normalerweise werden O-Ringe auch nicht gefettet!

An der HR Nabe ist auf der Nichtantriebsseite die gleiche Mutter/Dichtung verbaut - hier war alles passend. Vermutlich gab es da grosse Qualitätsschwankungen bei Lieferanten der Dichtungen.


----------



## bastl-axel (31. Dezember 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> ..Normalerweise werden O-Ringe auch nicht gefettet!..


Woher hast du den diese falsche Wahrheit? Allein schon deswegen, dass sie besser reinflutschen.
Gilt natürlich auch für Wellendichtringe.


----------



## talybont (31. Dezember 2020)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Woher hast du den diese falsche Wahrheit? Allein schon deswegen, dass sie besser reinflutschen.
> Gilt natürlich auch für Wellendichtringe.


Zitat:
*Kontakt mit flüssigen und halbfesten Stoffen:* Beispielsweise sollte der Kontakt mit Benzin, Fetten, Säuren, Desinfektionsmitteln und Reinigungsflüssigkeiten vermieden werden, es sei denn, sie sind integraler Bestandteil des Bauteils oder der Verpackung des Herstellers.

Bedeutet: wenn der O-Ring aus einem Material besteht, was mit handelsüblichen Fetten (z.B. auf Mineralölbasis) nicht kann, dann kommt da nur Schrott bei raus. Wenn die O-RInge noch aus EPDM bestehen, kann man noch nicht mal Vaseline nehmen (welche auch auf Mineralöl basiert, aber ziemlich moderat)

Fazit: wieder am falschen Ende gespart!!


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Januar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Bedeutet: wenn der O-Ring aus einem Material besteht, was mit handelsüblichen Fetten (z.B. auf Mineralölbasis) nicht kann, dann kommt da nur Schrott bei raus..


O-Ringe aus einem Material, was kein Öl und Fett verträgt, hab ich aber bisher an noch keinem Fahrrad gesehen und ich schraube schon über 40 Jahren an Fahrrädern rum. Zeitweise sogar beruflich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (1. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> O-Ringe aus einem Material, was kein Öl und Fett verträgt, hab ich aber bisher an noch keinem Fahrrad gesehen und ich schraube schon über 40 Jahren an Fahrrädern rum. Zeitweise sogar beruflich.


dann erkläre mir, warum sich ein O-Ring längt? Na?

Ich habe in meiner Ausbildung oft an Pumpen für unterschiedliche Medien geschraubt, da sieht man sowas ab und an. Falsches Material, billig und es wird weit.


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Januar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> dann erkläre mir, warum sich ein O-Ring längt? Na?..


Weil es aus einem falschen Material besteht, das hat aber nix mit Fahrrädern zu tun. Vielleicht hat der Vorbesitzer den mal erneuert und sich dabei aus einem billigen O-Rings-Set bedient, wo das Material halt nicht ölbeständig war, sondern eher aus Sanitärbereich kam und die müssen nur wasserdicht sein.


----------



## talybont (1. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Weil es aus einem falschen Material besteht, das hat aber nix mit Fahrrädern zu tun. Vielleicht hat der Vorbesitzer den mal erneuert und sich dabei aus einem billigen O-Rings-Set bedient, wo das Material halt nicht ölbeständig war, sondern eher aus Sanitärbereich kam und die müssen nur wasserdicht sein.


Nix Vorbesitzer! Ab Werk! Das Rad habe ich erst im November gekauft!


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Januar 2021)

Ja, dann hast du halt Pech gehabt. Mir ist am Fahrrad noch keine Dichtung, egal ob O-Ring oder Wellendichtring durch Öl oder Fett aufgequollen.


----------



## cjbffm (1. Januar 2021)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Wenn man Ruhe haben will, baut man auf Industrielager um. Andererseits hält meine teilkonusgelagerte MTB Nabe auch schon seit 13k km bei knapp halbjährlicher Wartung. Das heisst etwa alle 4-5 Monate warten. Ist halt Arbeit.


So häufig habe ich noch keines meiner Lager gewartet. Eher alle drei bis vier Jahre.
Wenn man allerdings auf Weltreise ist oder zu Hause so viel fährt, kann ein kürzeres Intervall erforderlich sein. Fünf Monate sind aber trotzdem extrem kurz.



bugiz schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher keine Ahnung, dass man Naben warten muss.


Also das Thema "neue Nabe aufmachen, schmieren und korrekt einstellen" ist kein neues, das gibt es seit gefühlten 100 Jahren.

Und "keine Ahnung, daß man Naben warten muß"? - Hä? Es sind Lager, und zwar, gemessen an der Belastung, ziemlich kleine Lager. Und Lager müssen eigentlich immer gewartet werden. Abgesehen von vielleicht Super-Keramik-Dauergeschmierten-Hochleistungslagern. Oder gedichteten Industrielagern. Und selbst die muß man zwar nicht direkt warten, aber beobachten (und darauf warten, wann sie den Geist aufgeben...)

Was ich allerdings dem Thread und weiterer Recherche im Internet entnehme, ist, daß Cube hier keine Markennaben verbaut, sondern unbekannte Naben, die mit "Cube XYZ" gelabelt werden. Denen sind also selbst die günstigsten Shimano-Naben für einen Einkaufspreis von vielleicht fünf oder sieben Euro (Vorderradnabe) zu teuer.

*Das* hätte ich als Käufer auch nicht erwartet, zumal das Rad ja nicht aus dem Billigsegment ist.


----------



## talybont (1. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ja, dann hast du halt Pech gehabt. Mir ist am Fahrrad noch keine Dichtung, egal ob O-Ring oder Wellendichtring durch Öl oder Fett aufgequollen.






Ich würde das sowohl als mein Pech wie auch als kleinen Pfusch bei der Konfektionierung/Montage sehen! Als Reklamation zu banal, allerdings kann ich jetzt alle zwei Wochen die Lager checken.


----------



## bastl-axel (2. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Händler, welche öl- und teilweise sogar benzin-feste O-Ringe in fast allen Größen für wenig Geld verkaufen. Also, anstatt alle zwei Wochen deine Lager zu checken, solltest du dir lieber ein paar neue O-Ringe kaufen. Hier zum Beispiel:
O-Ringe und mehr


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. Januar 2021)

Ist das Lager jetzt nachgestellt, oder Nabe getauscht, oder was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## talybont (28. Januar 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ist das Lager jetzt nachgestellt, oder Nabe getauscht, oder was ist daraus geworden?


Wenn Du mich meinst:
mit neuen Dichtungen alles in Butter (bzw. Fett) und noch reichlich Gummi über


----------



## Stefan1983_5 (8. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, habe auch ein HR von einem NuRoad 2021 hier liegen, Lagerspiel ist nicht einstellbar. Hat jemand Fotos vom Aufbau an der Kassettenseite? Da ist nur eine "lose" Kunststofflauffläche ohne Verbindung zur Achse. Sieht so aus als fehlt ein Sprengring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1983_5 (8. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, habe auch ein HR von einem NuRoad 2021 hier liegen, Lagerspiel ist nicht einstellbar. Hat jemand Fotos vom Aufbau an der Kassettenseite? Da ist nur eine "lose" Kunststofflauffläche ohne Verbindung zur Achse. Sieht so aus als fehlt ein Sprengring


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe auch ein HR von einem NuRoad 2021 hier liegen, Lagerspiel ist nicht einstellbar. Hat jemand Fotos vom Aufbau an der Kassettenseite? Da ist nur eine "lose" Kunststofflauffläche ohne Verbindung zur Achse. Sieht so aus als fehlt ein Sprengring


Etwas mehr Informationen bitte. Das NuRoad gibt es von bis Preis/Ausstattung.


----------



## Stefan1983_5 (9. Januar 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Informationen bitte. Das NuRoad gibt es von bis Preis/Ausstattung.


Hallo Mountain77, 
NuRoad EX Flesh Petrol 2021


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Januar 2022)

Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Hallo Mountain77,
> NuRoad EX Flesh Petrol 2021


Hmmmh, und wer Dir helfen soll, der soll gefälligst selber die Spezifikationen raussuchen?
Soviel Aufwand genau dieses zu tun sollte man als Fragender schon betreiben und dann hier verlinken.
Zumal eventuell mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von MJ zu MJ die Ausstattung geändert wurde.
Dann liegt es am Fragenden zum dann passenden Modell zu verlinken.

Wobei, bei würfel ist die Produktbeschreibung ja eh auf gut Glück gestaltet.
Manchmal steht "der LRS" dabei, manchmal die Nabe. Manchmal garnix ... 
Du müßtest also selber die Aussage treffen welche Nabe da verbaut ist.


----------



## Stefan1983_5 (9. Januar 2022)

Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Hallo Mountain77,
> NuRoad EX Flesh Petrol 2021


----------



## Stefan1983_5 (9. Januar 2022)

Die Nabe ist nur mit Cube bezeichnet


----------



## Stefan1983_5 (9. Januar 2022)

Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Die Nabe ist nur mit Cube bezeichnet


Danke Euch trotzdem, Problem gelöst bzw verstanden. Bremsseite ist ganz anders aufgebaut als Antriebsseite. Das Kunststoffteil dient nur zur Dichtung


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Januar 2022)

Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Die Nabe ist nur mit Cube bezeichnet





Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Danke Euch trotzdem, Problem gelöst bzw verstanden. Bremsseite ist ganz anders aufgebaut als Antriebsseite. Das Kunststoffteil dient nur zur Dichtung


Wow!
Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen was so alles in Fahrrädern verbaut wird.

Ist das was da neben dem (ich will es mal so bezeichnen) "Kugelträger" so etwas wie eine schraubbare Endkappe?
Ich vermute mal auf einer Seite hat die einen Bund nach innen der als Kontaktfläche für den Rahmen dient.
Ist das richtig? Kann man leider auf den Fotos überhaupt nix erkennen ...

Wie ist denn die linke Seite aufgebaut?

Und überhaupt, dafür daß das ein Konuslager ist ist die Lauffläche aber relativ "steil" gestaltet.
Da könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen daß da eine vernünftige Einstellung des Spiel zum Spießrutenlauf wird ...


----------



## Stefan1983_5 (9. Januar 2022)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wow!
> Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen was so alles in Fahrrädern verbaut wird.
> 
> Ist das was da neben dem (ich will es mal so bezeichnen) "Kugelträger" so etwas wie eine schraubbare Endkappe?
> ...


Ja ich finde so einen "Wegwerf"  Aufbau auch ziemlich mies für so eine bekannte Marke. Selbst wenn die Laufräder günstig sind, 4 wechselbare Industrielager sollten drin sein. Und dann können 3/3 Cube Händler per Telefon oder Mail keine Info geben. Keine Zeichnung, nichts. Aber Ok, mal sehen wie lange es hält...
Die Linke Seite war eindeutig aufgebaut, mit erkennbare Kugellauffläche.
Rechts drückt der Konus die Kugeln nur gegen die Lagerfläche. Der Kunststoffring ist nur zur Abdichtung.
Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coogh (9. Januar 2022)

Stefan1983_5 schrieb:


> Ja ich finde so einen "Wegwerf"  Aufbau auch ziemlich mies für so eine bekannte Marke. Selbst wenn die Laufräder günstig sind, 4 wechselbare Industrielager sollten drin sein.


Cubes Bekanntheit basiert nicht auf besonders guter Montagequalität oder der Verwendung hochwertiger Komponenten, sondern auf einem äußerst günstigen Preis fürs Gesamtpaket.


----------



## fweik (9. Januar 2022)

Schaut doch mal bei den großen Herstellern im Einstiegsbereich, da werden ebenso meist Formula-Naben mit Konuslagern verbaut.


----------



## talybont (9. Januar 2022)

Konuslager sind nicht per se schlecht. Sie müssen nur richtig eingestellt werden, und das VOR dem Betrieb. Eine gute Abdichtung ist ebenfalls wichtig. Meine sind nach 6k km endgültig hin, Shimano und Campa halten ein vielfaches!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Januar 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Konuslager sind nicht per se schlecht. ...


Was leider nur fast niemand wahrhaben will. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Vorteile werden nachgeradezu verdrängt oder weggeredet.
Wenn oft mit schrägliegendem LR gefahren wird ist das Konuslager klar die bessere Wahl.
Wenn hingegen oft "aufgedotzt" wird (also Leute die gern mal ein Stück ohne Bodenkontakt unterwegs sind  ) da ist durchaus das Konuslager deplaziert.


talybont schrieb:


> .... Meine sind nach 6k km endgültig hin, ...


Naja, 6.000km sind nicht mal für Tourneynaben ein über Gebühr hohe Laufleistung.
Solange, wie schon von Dir erwähnt, die Einstellung stimmt.
Und eine gute Abdichtung kann auch kontraproduktiv sein.
Blöd ist halt dann wenn Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann aber nicht wieder entweicht ...
Gibt es auch.


----------



## talybont (9. Januar 2022)

ich habe hier alte Shimano 105er und Parallax 135 mm im Einsatz, die nach 15 k km wie am ersten Tag laufen,  und das im Ganzjahresbetrieb! Ist mir mit gleichpreisigen Wälzlagernaben noch nie untergekommen. Weder DT, Mavic, Fulcrum und andere human bepreiste Laufräder packen das. ist es nicht auch so, das Campa ab den Zondas auf Konuslager setzt?


----------



## Jerrydude23 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe ein CUBE Nuroad Race Bike und der "Verschließ" der Konusnabe schient bei Cube ein Dauerthema zu sein; bei mir war es ca. nach einem Jahr so weit. Ich habe das Fahrrad zum Händler gebracht, er hat die Nabe & Kugeln getauscht- nach 3 Monaten ist das Problem zurück. Echt enttäuschend, echt peinlich für einen Hersteller wie Cube. Leider hat mich auch der Händler nicht gewarnt - so wie ich es hier lese, scheint es kein neues oder spezielles Problem zu sein... Muss man das wirklich hinnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugiz (16. Oktober 2022)

Du hast schon recht, hinnehmen muss man das nicht. Die Frage ist nur, wieviel man sich ärgern möchte.Der Händler vor Ort hat dafür grade zu stehen und nicht Cube (Im Sinne der Gewährleistung). Ich habe damals ein Austausch-Hinterrad mit Industrielagern bekommen, dies ist allerdings als Ersatzlaufrad für den Notfall in den Keller gewandert. Die Cube Laufräder wurden durch DT Swiss G1800 ersetzt. Würde beim nächsten Radkauf "No-Name" nur noch bei Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze akzeptieren.


----------



## talybont (16. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt macht nicht zuviel Wind. Die Lager bei Mavic kann man auch ruckzuck himmeln, wenn man die Spanner zuknallt.


----------

